# I am soo angry right now..



## Bec688 (Oct 25, 2008)

It has not been a good night..

One of my best friends... though I don't know if after this I can really call her that.. asked me if I wanted to come out to the pub tonight because there is something called Oktoberfest on. I agreed as I thought it would be a fun night. We get there, all is good, we've had a few drinks, a few laughs and it seems like the night is going well. This guy comes up to us and starts talking to us, I remember going to pirmary school with him and he happens to be friends with my friends brother, we all get talking and he starts focusing all his attention on my friend.

He is sitting next to her, I am on the other side of her, I start to notice that she's got her back to me and I am being excluded from the conversation, I wasn't too pleased about this, so I decide to turn around and talk to one of his friends that is at the table. My friend and this guy get up to go inside to get some drinks (we were sitting outside in the beer garden) and I am left at the table with all his friends, this didn't really bother me until about 15 minutes had past and they hadn't come back.

I go inside to see if I can find them and they're in the corner of the pub making out. She sees me, pulls me aside and says..."OMG Bec..this guy is soo hot, I really like him blah blah" So I say, ok well I'm going home then because you seem pre-occupied with this guy and I am not going to sit around with you and be ignored. (she has a habit of ditching friends for guys she'll meet out, I frown upon, though nornally we're in a group of friends, so I'm not left on my own) She starts apologising profusely and telling me she feels bad... blah blah blah, so I decided I'd stay for a bit longer.

We got back outside and we're all talking for a bit, and he says to her "oh we forgot to get more drinks, I'll go get them" of course.. my friend follows, another 15 mins has passed, she still isn't back, even though she she left her handbag with me, I knew she had her phone on her, so I decide I would call her, I give her a call, she answers and tells me she is on her way back to this guys house, asks me to look after her things and she'll be over in the morning to pick her things up from my house then hangs up on me. I was absolutely livid. She ditches me, doesn't even tell me she is going anywhere, leaves me sitting there with her things waiting for her to come back and then when I call her, asks me to look after her stuff!!

I was furious.. so I decided to get a taxi home. The taxi dropped me at the top of my driveway. My driveway is really long and has a few pot holes in it...not good in the dark and wearing heels. I tripped over, so now I have grazed knees and a nice big scratch down one leg from my stiletto poking me in the leg, it's starting to bruise up too.

So... hurt feelings and hurt knees for me. I'm sitting her crying like an idiot..

OHHHHHHH and to top it off, I was referred to as a "DUFF" tonight!!! (deisgnated.ugly.fat.friend.)

1. I know I am not ugly.. I may be hard on myself when it comes to looks sometimes, but I know I am not ugly.

2. I am not fat..sure I am a little chubby, but not fat.

3. I am sick and tired of living in my friends shadow... yes, she is slim and attractive, but hey, I don't think I'm that bad...

So yeah.. I am feeling pretty crappy right now.. I'm feeling a little better now I've had a vent though..

Thanks for listening to my silly grumbles!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG! Who tf called you DUFF!! what complete lying *******s!

your friend sounds like a biatch! I'd be like, gee, I thought you were coming back and so I left your bag with those guys and went home.

PTCH! GRR!! don't even know what to say... so irritated on your behalf! what a complete skank!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 25, 2008)

What? can i say that your friend is a complete skank for doing that to you? i can't believe she did that to you! and who the hell called you fat? you aren't fat, nor ugly at ALL! you are beautiful Rebecca, heck if i was as pretty as you are the least of my worries would be my weight!

Grr, what is wrong with these people, just because you are not a walking stick you aren't attractive, not only they are stupid and ridiculous, they are blind! pfft. Bunch of idiots.

Don't cry over her doing this to you Rebecca, or over the idiots that called you ugly and fat, because, trust me you are none of that, you are a decent beautiful girl that just happened to be there making that skank faced woman some company and i don't think you should hang out with her anymore, sounds like her friends are just even worse than she is. Ugh






*big hugs*


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 25, 2008)

Ugh, what a h*, I can't stand people like these. YOU ARE NOT FAT OR UGLY!! You're really freakin pretty and you're one of the sweetest people on here! And she knows this and took advantage of you, that skank. I would've left her bag with the guys. I say ditch the b*tch. GRRR I'm really pissed now I swear I wish I could kick her a$$. I hope you feel better and realize that you don't need a friend like her.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 25, 2008)

I used to have a friend like that. We always went to clubs together and I ended up going home by myself. She was very popular with guys and I was invisible. The only time a guy would say anything to me when she was with me was "who's your friend?" lol. We stopped hanging out eventually. Maybe you and your friend could do things that doesnt involve pubs or other places where this could happen. Just stuff like movies, shopping, etc, if you still want to hang out with her. In my case, I realized my friend was obviously not a close one that I could confide in, but she was still a casual aquaintance but not really a friend anymore.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2008)

that was rude of your friend if she liked this guy se should have got his number and made other arangments to meet him..

you are very pretty if you ask me..there loss..


----------



## Ricci (Oct 25, 2008)

Is this the girl in your profile?.. Id ditch her completely

Shes not a true friend only a bar friend (as I see it)

Im so sorry she did this to u and I hope your knee gets better "hugs"


----------



## magosienne (Oct 25, 2008)

Uh ? Do you want me to hand my glasses to them, so they can see properly how gorgeous you are ? What idiots ! Don't listen to them Bec.

Your friend was really rude, the least she could have done was warning you, instead of going somewhere else with some guy. You're not her servant to follow her everywhere and guard her stuff.

Did she came back for her bag ?

I hope your knees will feel better, i recommend arnica gel/cream for bruises, it helps.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 25, 2008)

That was messed up. She is not a friend and that sounds like a bad night. I think that you look great and you kind of look like the singer, Jewel.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad that you got that out! Now it's time to feel better about yourself (and to dump that girl as a close friend!). When I read your post I was kind of hoping that when you fell that all of her stuff fell out of her purse into a pot hole and got ruined. It would have served her right. The nerve of her to leave her purse with you and to expect you to look after it!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 25, 2008)

Omg, what a total cow!!

I can't believe she did that to you! Don't waste your tears on her because if she said that about you and did that to you then she obviously isn't worth it. One day she'll realise she's treated you like crap but if I were you I wouldn't stick around waiting for that day to come.

You're a lovely person and you're gorgeous too and if she's too stupid to realise that then she doesn't deserve you.




Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 25, 2008)

Friend? No f'ing way. No one treats their friends like that. You are gorgeous! Honestly, this is why I don't like bars. It's like high school. It's not that she's more attractive than you, it's that she will go home with a guy she just met. THAT is what makes her more "attractive" to men in bars.

I have never heard that term before, and I find it so offensive. That does not describe you AT.ALL.

(((hugs))) I am sorry you had such a rough night. If it were me I would have left her stuff at the bar lol.


----------



## katana (Oct 25, 2008)

Everyone is already giving you great advice Bec, don't be hard on yourself, you are beautiful and drunk guys are generally immature idiots.

Sending Big Hugs your way....


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with everything everyone is telling you.

Do not feel bad about yourself - you are a very attractive girl.

It's time to ditch your friend and associate with those that are true friends, not fair weather ones.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 25, 2008)

Aww, Bec. You don't deserve that. You are better than being treated like that. By friends OR strangers. I hope you don't take it too hard.


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

You are definitely not fat or ugly! I'm really shocked that anyone would refer to you that way considering how attractive you are. As for your friend, I'd voice my dissatisfaction with being ditched because maybe she genuinely does not realize how lame that was... let her know how you feel, but if she does it again, I'd definitely reconsider how much her friendship means to you!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would've freaked out! What a *****!!!!! You don't ditch your friends for some dude and then ask them to do you a favor and take care of their things. What the hell is wrong with her? And you're SOOOO gorgeous! Seriously. I can't believe they called you a DUFF. I personally think you need to stay away from such negative people. You deserve better! A LOT better!

I would've taken her purse to the bartender and been like "I found this outside, I dunno who's it is" and then I would've told her that someone stole it. It's not your responsibility to babysit her shit.

I feel sooo bad for you



You need a hug!


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

I forgot to add that there are some really small minded, mean spirited people out there. And the fact that he said that about you --it's clear that that guy has serious issues.

It had nothing to do with you, that guy was a nut. (Who says stuff like that anyway?)

Honestly, I'm shocked. You are totally cute.


----------



## Darla (Oct 26, 2008)

Bec, thats a real crappy thing to have happen to you . i feel really sorry for you. Do not let it get to you however. you are a very attractive girl and you've really got it together. And NO one can take that away from you!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 26, 2008)

Argghh! I agree with everyone else. She's a "b"! I'm sorry you had to go through a retarded night like that. Shows what kind of a "friend" she is. If I were you I wouldn't talk to her anymore. If she wants her stuff you should just leave it outside of your house. Also, if she wants to talk and apologize, etc... let her know what's up. Tell it to her face how it made you feel and don't feel bad about it. She deserves to lose your friendship because "friends" don't do that to one another, ever! Oh and I hope your knees feel better. What a crappy way to end the night, 'eh?



Feel better girl, she's not worth it.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks ladies




I feel stacks better after reading all your responses..I was feeling pretty low last night, you guys always cheer me up





She ended up showing up to my house around midday, the guy she went home with dropped her at my house, I was in the shower, so one of my sisters let her in, after having my shower I found her sitting on my bed in my room waiting for me, looking very sheepish.

As soon as she saw me she started apologising profusely, saying how bad she felt and that she shouldn't have done it..yada yada yada. I told her exactly how I felt and it just wasn't ok, friends don't do that to each other and I was quite shocked that she had done that. She continued to apologise and kept telling me how bad she felt and said it wouldn't happen again.

I believe she does feel bad about the whole thing and that she is sorry, but I don't believe it won't happen again, maybe not her leaving and not telling me, but judging by what's been going on with her the last few times we've been out, it's going to happen again. She broke up with her boyfriend of 2 years a few months ago and since then has been hooking up with pretty much any guy that pays attention to her, I worry about her. We have a very tight knit community where I live, and everyone knows everyone, eventually word is going to spread and she'll end up with a reputation..

anyways.. I told her that I accept her apology, but I'm gonna be very wary about going out with her from now on, I'm still upset about it, but I'll be fine.

As far as the "duff" comment, I was pretty offended, however, I know it's not true, it's still hurtful to hear something like that and it being said in front of a group of people, as I said, I know it's not true and I appreciate everyones kind comments and compliments, you guys are the best!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 26, 2008)

You are way too beautiful to put up with that disrepectful behavior. I think you need a new friend.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2008)

ptch! I reckon! glad to hear you feel better.

But let me just say. If you were to come down here to the city, I would never ever treat you like that. So WHATEVER TREVOR! I'd be wary, and I know you will be. But if you ever want a girlie night, give me a call. I'm always free for you!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 26, 2008)

What kind of friend is that anyway!! What a total Biatch!! Honey u are gorgeous and if it were me, I would have left her purse then and there!! What a skank!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ptch! I reckon! glad to hear you feel better.
But let me just say. If you were to come down here to the city, I would never ever treat you like that. So WHATEVER TREVOR! I'd be wary, and I know you will be. But if you ever want a girlie night, give me a call. I'm always free for you!

Sounds good to me sweetie! A bit of coffee goodness would be cool too!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 26, 2008)

Aw Rebecca, you are beautiful and sweet and you definitely do not deserve to be treated like that.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 26, 2008)

It's one of those things where you sort of have to feel sorry for the friend, that

A) she can have that little self respect for herself and get it on with a guy and go home with him after having spent a drunken hour with him at a bar, and

B) she has no idea that her actions are causing her friends to put her into the category of self absorbed and skanky.

and down the long road, if she keeps up like this, she'll just be a self-absorbed skank shamefully having to hide her face as the guys she's messed around with compare notes at the local pub.

Either way, I would still be pissed at her, and make her *prove *how sorry she is. And I mean that.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the first time I have read this, I'm not so sure I would be so forgiving, I think her behaviour is so unacceptable I am kinda lost for words.

That other comment made about you is just total and utter RUBBISH. I cannot understand why people would be so mean.


----------



## naturechic (Oct 27, 2008)

Bec

Surround yourself with people that lift you up....... not pull you down

Your beautiful


----------



## speedy (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG, that is disgusting! I feel so angry on your behalf right now. Like everyone else has said, she's not your friend, she's a nasty #$$%^!

And you are a beautiful person!


----------

